# What's to do in Branson besides shows?



## missyrcrews (Jun 9, 2015)

Folks, I'm beginning to sketch out next summer's agenda, and am thinking of maybe meeting up with my folks in Branson.  (They live about 5 hours northeast of there.)  We're driving from Maine...so it's a long way no matter what!  

I've been to Branson many times as a child...but I'm now 45.  (And my penny-pinching Dad always had us stay in these horrid cottages in Rockaway Beach.  I think that might have been the beginning of why I like timeshares so much!)  

I'm sure it's changed.  Our family would have little to no interest in shows.  (Those high-priced tickets X 6 of us would be too expensive anyway.)  Silver Dollar City might be cost-prohibitive, too.  My kids all like to fish (last summer we went to Lake of the Ozarks...BEST VACATION ever according to them!)  I'm thinking we might be able to find a spot to fish on Lake Taneycomo.  Are there state parks to explore?  Museums?  (I know about School of the Ozarks...that and it's museum would be on our list for sure.)  Any information about other things to do in Branson would be most appreciated!


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 9, 2015)

The Suites at Fall Creek resort is perfect for Lake Taneycomo and trout fishing.   Table Rock is good for bass fishing and is a beautiful lake to rent a boat or wave runner.

Buffalo National River is nice for hiking and floating/kayaking, it's located about an hour and half away.  

Dogwood Canyon is beautiful for hiking/biking, but it is kind of expensive.  We think it's well worth the price, but I've heard people complain about the cost.  They also have fishing for the young ones, and you're pretty much guaranteed to catch some there.  But, again, you have to pay.

There are other parks with hiking trails very close to Branson.  Let me know if you're interested in those and I'll provide more details.

If you travel to Branson with young ones, you do want to see Silver Dollar City.  Check Springfield Craigslist for tickets, there are always people selling.  

I am very familiar with the outdoor stuff in this area.  If you have specific questions, don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## silentg (Jun 9, 2015)

We went to Branson last October, there is a Toy Muesuem that we found very interesting. Also there is Silver Dollar Amusement Park. Lots of great places to eat. We stayed at Branson in The Meadows, but there are lots of timeshares in Branson. You will have a good time!
TerryC


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 9, 2015)

Join this forum and you will get all the answers you need and then some.  Many locals and frequent visitors are active there.

http://www.1branson.com/forum/

I got plenty of info by going on there before we traveled and still communicated while we were there.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 9, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thank you, folks!  We'll spend this summer trying to weigh pros and cons, and then narrow things down in the fall.  Usually we stay at Silverleaf's Timber Creek Resort in Desoto, MO.  It's about 40 minutes from my folks, and has lots of things to keep children busy.  It has become a favorite resort....and I'm not sure the kids would be willing to forego a trip there.  Plus Branson would mean another 5 hours going/coming....and way more PEOPLE than we are used to dealing with.  But I'd love for my kids to see a place that I grew up going.  We'll see how it all pans out.  Fun to think about.  Isn't it great that we have so many choices in the timesharing world?!


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 9, 2015)

If this sort of thing interests you.  http://www.branson-mo.net/branson-shows/passion-play.asp


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Andy's*

Frozen custard at Andy's.  Tour The School of The Ozarks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 10, 2015)

The shows really aren't that expensive, compared to NYC, Vegas, etc.  Don't rule those out without at least looking at them.

My wife's favorite thing to do in Branson is shop. 

There is definitely a lot of fishing, hunting, zip line and other outdoor options.

Depending on the ages of the kids, there's the Dewey Short Visitor Center (right near the Table Rock dam) can be a good (and free) outing.  My kids loved it.  Not a lot to do or see, but I think we spent at least an hour there.

We love Silver Dollar City.  Probably the most family-friendly theme park anywhere, reasonable prices (for a theme park), great food (really!), and plenty to do and see.

Bass Pro at the Branson Landing can be fun to check out.

And I definitely recommend Andy's.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 10, 2015)

Make sure you stop at the purple building to get a list of half price shows, no TS presentations.  You may find a show you like at a good price, can't hurt.


----------



## DianneL (Jun 10, 2015)

*Two for one*

I second the 2 for 1 tickets at the purple house. Google Branson 2 for 1 for more info.


----------



## elgabito (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sure how old your kids are, but Silver Dollar City is great. I think I enjoy it nearly as much as my kids (I'm in 30's, kids range from 16mo to 9 yrs) and I have fond memories of going there when I was a kid. As someone else posted, there are always ways to pay less than the gate price.


----------



## poorguy (Jun 12, 2015)

We just got back from a week in Branson.  My kids (19,11,8) loved it and are already asking when we can go back again.  We stayed at Stone Bridge which is in West Branson, right near SDC.  Not a ton to do at that resort, but there were three different pools that kept them occupied.  

We didn't do too many free or low cost activities except relax by the pool
We're not very "outdoorsy", but if you are as others mentioned there is plenty of fishing, hiking, etc... to be had.  Table Rock Lake is a must see.

On the lower end, we did the Ride the Ducks and that wasn't too pricey.  My kids loved the Ripley's Believe it or Not museum.  It wasn't too bad cost wise.  SDC is great, they had a deal for $40 admission on Thursday and we took advantage of that.  It wasn't too crowded.  We really liked the Dixie Stampede dinner show, but that's on the pricey side.  White Water water park was also a big hit.

As others mentioned there are plenty of coupons and places to get discount tix (although it seems many will require a TS presentation).


----------



## julesmom22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just got back from our 3rd stay at Branson since March of 2014.  My kids LOVE it!!

We have done the Titanic museum (used a groupon) and enjoyed it much more than I thought we would.  Even my 4 year old twins had a good time.

We were finally able to see Jonah this week.  Amazing!  All 3 of my kids thought it was great and were able to sit through the whole 2.5 hour show without complaining.

Their favorite thing to do is go to the Fish Hatchery.  Its free (except for the food to feed the fish-its only a quarter).  It is really interesting to see.

My kids also liked the Acrobats of China.  There is almost always a groupon for that one.

Our other favorite thing to do is EAT!!  We have been to Billy Bobs Dairyland and Dannas BBQ every visit.  Hoping to hit Billy Gails next year.


----------



## travs2 (Jul 11, 2015)

*Branson*

The Titanic museum was very ivery nteresting!  When you arrive they designate you as a specific " individual" that was actually on the Titanic.  You get to learn what role they played on the ship eg.  A rich passenger or a worker in the engine room.  At the end you learn what happened to this individual.  In a strange kind of way it made the exhibit very REAL.  You get to put your hand into a tank of water that is set at the actual temperature of the water in which the Titanic sunk.  You see the staterooms of the various " classes" and you walk the palatial staircase which was so well depicted in the movie.  Of course there is a photo op near the end which you can either accept or decline.  We really enjoyed the museum and it is a nice cool activity for a hot summer day.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 11, 2015)

*In Branson MO, Just Seeing Shows Is Enough.*




missyrcrews said:


> What's to do in Branson besides shows?


Shopping, eating, & going to shows -- those were plenty when we did Branson (2006).  

There were loads more shows than we could possibly get to even if all we did was go to shows.  We had a great time. 

Click here for (pretty much) the whole story. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 15, 2015)

*Which of these resorts?*

Okay folks...getting ready to pitch this idea to my parents.  Which of these resorts would be best?  Again, I am not interested AT ALL in shows.  We'll want to be able to get to Table Rock Lake, probably out to College of the Ozarks, perhaps the Titanic Museum, and maybe Silver Dollar City.  

Silverleaf's Holiday Hills, Surrey's Carriage Place, or French Quarter?  All are 3 BR sleeps 10 units, in July 2016.  Thanks!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 15, 2015)

missyrcrews said:


> Okay folks...getting ready to pitch this idea to my parents.  Which of these resorts would be best?  Again, I am not interested AT ALL in shows.  We'll want to be able to get to Table Rock Lake, probably out to College of the Ozarks, perhaps the Titanic Museum, and maybe Silver Dollar City.
> 
> Silverleaf's Holiday Hills, Surrey's Carriage Place, or French Quarter?  All are 3 BR sleeps 10 units, in July 2016.  Thanks!



By the TUG reviews, French Quarter is the best of three.  I've stayed at French Quarter before and I'll go along with that consensus.  I've only seen the other two from the outside though.  

French Quarter is in a very convenient location right off the Branson main strip (hwy 76).  Surrey's location is not bad either and is located very close to French Quarter.  Holiday Hills is located the farthest away from the items you've mentioned, but still not very far.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2015)

I would avoid Holiday Hills.

On the map, it might not look that far, but it's on the complete opposite side of Branson from everything you want to do, and depending on traffic it could be a very long drive.  We felt very "out of the loop" while we were there.

If it's a 3BR, perhaps it's a Presidential unit, but we were newbies when we stayed at Holiday Hills and ended up in a standard unit which was very cramped and "rustic".

We've never stayed at either of the others, but French Quarter was on my short list of places I wouldn't mind staying in Branson.  I think Carriage Place made my list, too, but was quite a bit further down.

French Quarter gets high reviews on both TUG and RCI and has more amenities.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 15, 2015)

*Thanks!*

I'm thinking it will be between French Quarter and Surrey/Carriage Place as well.  Talked to my father, and he's game.  My kids...not so much.  They are creatures of habit, and if we go to Branson, then we can't go to Silverleaf's Timber Creek Resort, which they LOVE.  TEENY rooms, but lots of things to do.  And they couldn't take turns staying all night at Mamma and Pappa's house.    We'll see....like I said, we're not looking to make a snap decision.  Still fun to think about.  Maybe Dennis and I will take a "WAHOO the kids are out of the house!" trip to Branson someday!


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 15, 2015)

The Holiday Hills 3 bedroom units are the Ambassadors-sleeps 10. 2-BR and 1-BR lock-off.   HH opened up a new indoor pool too this year.   I have not been to the other two resorts mentioned so can not compare.


----------



## yoohoo (Jul 18, 2015)

We go to Branson two or three times a year for trout fishing.  We pick up a show or two during our stay since we have seen most of the shows.

There are about three places that we usually fish at.  There is a resort called Fall Creek something; they charge $5 a day to fish from their docks.  They also have tackle shop where you buy things that you may run out of.  Mostly importantly they have a bathroom.  I do not remember the full name but it is not far from the Wyndham Branson Meadows, where we usually stay.  Second there is Department of Conservation dock set up for fishing of Fall Creek Road.  Watch for the sign the for Lilly's Landing and take the first left and the first left again.  Their bathroom is an outhouse.  You can also go to Lilly's Landing and fish from their docks.  Last there is in Branson's Landing, a shopping plaza in downtown Branson, a fishing spot that I use if the water flow is fast.  This fishing spot is down stream from Branson's Landing.  Follow the path along the water.  You should come to stream that flows into Taneycomo.  The fish likes to hide out there if the water is flowing too fast in Taneycomo.

Here is web site about the fishing in the area:

http://www.lilleyslanding.com/lake-taneycomo


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 18, 2015)

*Thanks!*



yoohoo said:


> We go to Branson two or three times a year for trout fishing.  We pick up a show or two during our stay since we have seen most of the shows.
> 
> There are about three places that we usually fish at.  There is a resort called Fall Creek something; they charge $5 a day to fish from their docks.  They also have tackle shop where you buy things that you may run out of.  Mostly importantly they have a bathroom.  I do not remember the full name but it is not far from the Wyndham Branson Meadows, where we usually stay.  Second there is Department of Conservation dock set up for fishing of Fall Creek Road.  Watch for the sign the for Lilly's Landing and take the first left and the first left again.  Their bathroom is an outhouse.  You can also go to Lilly's Landing and fish from their docks.  Last there is in Branson's Landing, a shopping plaza in downtown Branson, a fishing spot that I use if the water flow is fast.  This fishing spot is down stream from Branson's Landing.  Follow the path along the water.  You should come to stream that flows into Taneycomo.  The fish likes to hide out there if the water is flowing too fast in Taneycomo.
> 
> ...



This post speaks volume to the community spirit we have here at Tug...you are willing to share your fishing spots!   

Unfortunately, I don't think we'll be pursuing this trip after all.  We had a family meeting with our kids, and they are don't want to miss out on Timber Creek and Mamma and Pappa's house.  We can't do both...that would necessitate being gone about 3 weeks, with driving time.  (We went to Lake of the Ozarks last year, after spending a week at Timber Creek.  Fun...but not something we can do often...just too long for my husband to be gone from work.)  

It made me remember (again!) that what I THINK my kids need for a vacation to be "fun" isn't reality all the time.  The Crews kids are just as happy to have a quiet week with family at a timeshare they've been to many times before...and that's okay with me.  We are headed out to Shawnee next Sunday...another of those places that's certainly not fancy, but has lots to do...and they are wicked excited about it.   No accounting for taste!


----------

